# 2 Repop Stingrays



## Blane Waters (Nov 20, 2017)

just picked up 2 Repop Stingrays yesterday. Great shape to. One is green and the other is black. 
will be posting pics in a couple of hours.
They also both have slicks with Schwinn embossed lettering on the side of tire.


----------

